# Old Johnny Stewart tape caller



## bowace (May 31, 2011)

I have an old JS caller which uses tapes. When it worked it called great but now the Batteries are dead and won't recharge. JS wants over $50 per battery for these things. Anybody know where to get them cheap or how about 1 12 volt that would fit in the case. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Batteries plus if you have one local or google Batteries and you'll probably have a few places come up.


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

if you get a 12 volt to fit in box it should be a sealed type so it will not LEAK when tipped over , I also have an old JS caller , went to Batt. Plus and they replaced old batts for me


----------



## bowace (May 31, 2011)

Found some which are the same size as the Panasonics but are for Wildlife game feeders. They are 6V4.5AH20Hr. They were only $10 ea. from local retailer so they should be ok. Walmart has the feeders but no batteries.


----------



## bowace (May 31, 2011)

Would have preferred the 12 Volt but it is too long to fit in the case.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have an old Burham Brothers caller that the battery died last year. Batteries plus was like 18.00 plus freight. Caller back in business again.Hope this one last the 20 plus years the last one did.


----------

